# Simpson Protocol



## Saschasascha (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey folks,

I have been suffering from depersonalization for the last 20 years, starting at age 7. The only "comfort" is that it is not severe depersonalization where I feel like my self is totally gone, no thoughts except existential stuff etc.. but more chronic derealization that I would call moderate to sometimes severe and only light depersonalization. I have mostly visual problems where it is extremely hard and exhausting just to read a paragraph because my brain doesnt process it correctly and I see floaters everywhere. Besides the DR I have been suffering from severe OCD that has gotten better through ERP, medications which I am off at the moment and knowlegde about the disorder and self reflection. The OCD started as early as age 3 with BDD tendencies starting at age 5. The BDD is pretty well controlled. I also have a constant low grade depression going on which isn't surprising give the circumstances. Anyways, I just wanted to ask you guys what you think about the "simpson protocol". I am very well aware that you probably have never heard of it but you can google it and find informations on it, though limited: It is a hypnotherapeutic practice where you are in an esdaile, a very deep coma-esque state. It is said that in this state you cant feel pain and negative emotions and your "higher self", whatever that is, does all the work for you. I am a huge skeptic and I think the so called "superconsciousness" is just a state where you can access different, "wiser" states of your brain without interference of your conscious mind. But google it for yourself. I am probably going to try it but I am still scared as hell because I dont know a single person who has used this stuff for depersonalization. Obviously I am afraid that it could potentially worsen my state though there are basically only positive results and extremely promising experiences. It is said that in this state you can resolve basically any trauma, conflicts, emotional pain and so on.

So... what do you guys think about it? What are your opinions? If I am going to try it I will of course give you an update on how it went and if I got any better.. Thanks for reading


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

I made it and i didnt fall in coma-esque state and did nothing on me...


----------



## Saschasascha (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh shit, really? Where did you do it, RunToMe?


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

Where i live in west germany in a privat practice from a official certiified list...but it is a try, its like a normal talk and you dont have negative side effects...everybody is different maybe it works for you


----------

